# Antibiotic - Zeniquin 100mg



## mhowd (Nov 26, 2006)

My dog, a 9 year old yellow lab named Chelsea was recently diagnosed with a urinary tract infection and kidney infection. My vet put her on an antibiotic called Zeniquin. She told me that this was a very strong antibiotic and she prescribed 1 tablet per day for 20 days. The tablets are 100mg.

I started Chelsea on the medication and after only 1 day she stopped eating for the most part. She would take a couple of mouth fulls and that was it. I've tried feeding her various things to get her to eat. I tried hamburger/rice, canned dog food (which she normally eats dry), I tried steak, veal, chicken all mixed with rice. Scrambled eggs, milk toast, etc.. What she was able to eat, she would vomit up.

I went back to the vet when I came home and she developed an eye infection. This was about 10 days after being on the Zeniquin medication. They gave me eye ointment and that cleared her eyes up within a matter of days. While I was at the vets, I told them that Chelsea was not eating and the little amounts that she did eat, she vomited up. I was told the antibiotic would upset their stomach - but since I had an appointment scheduled for December 2, they told me to keep trying various diets to get her to eat. The vet felt around her neck and back end, and told me that Chelsea's lymph nodes were swollen and we should keep an eye on that. 

I've since stopped giving her the medication. As you can imagine, she's lost a lot of weight. She is still not eating - I called the vet up yesterday, and have rescheduled my appointment for Monday - I just don't think it a good idea to wait an entire week to go back to the vet.

Has any one heard of this medication? Does anyone have any suggestion of what I can try to feed Chelsea in the meantime? She's always been a very good eater, never picky - and loves her milk bones. Now, she's very lethargic (probably due to not eating), she turns her nose up at everything I try to feed her. 

I know I have an appointment on Monday, but I'm just trying to get some ideas of what is happening to her.


----------



## Dogged (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm not sure why they would tell you to continue to give that antibiotic when it is obvious she isn't handling it well. Usually the vet will switch to another antibiotic if the dog is intolerant to one. There are certainly others out there to try. My dog had a bladder infection, and did the same thing on Baytril. We immediately stopped it and she was better in a couple days and then we switched to another antibiotic that she did just fine with. 

The enlarged lymph nodes could possibly be from the kidney infection I guess, but you could also have something worse going on at the same time, like (I hate to say this) Lymphoma. Lymphoma can affect their appetite too. How long has this been going on? It kind of sounds like it has been awhile. If it has been more than a few days off the Zeniquin, and she is still having these symptoms of not wanting to eat and vomiting, you have to look for other causes to this. A nasty kidney infection can cause kidney failure and that would cause those symptoms too.

A blood panel to assess her kidneys, liver, etc. is probably a good idea as well as a culture of the urine, if it hasn't already been done, to find out exactly which antibiotic will be the best for fighting this infection.

If she has not been eating and has been vomiting for a long time, she is probably severly dehydrated, and needs at least subcutaneous if not IV fluids given.


----------



## mhowd (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks - she's been off the Zeniquin since Monday so it's been over 5 days now. I went against the vets advice and decided to take her off the medication. I'm not sure if the urine was cultured - I do know that when I took her in the vets office initially, they did a urinalysis and drew blood. The urinalysis came back positive for an UTI and Kidney infection. I called back a day or so afterwards to find out the results of the blood work, and they told me that everything looked great. They even told me that the kidney infection wasn't as bad as they originally thought.

The veterinary office I use is very reputable. The only thing that does bother me, is the fact that I normally see a vet, who actually did hip surgery on Chelsea a few years back - he's a great vet and I really like him. He explains everything in a way that is very understandable. However - during this recent episode, I wasn't able to get an appointment with him, Chelsea has been seen by two other vets in the office. I called up yesterday to make an appointment with him, but due to the holiday, he isn't in until Monday. I made the appointment for Monday morning at 10am. However, I still can't get her to eat. 

I was afraid of Lymphoma - but could that happen so quickly? If it is Lymphoma, do you know what course of treatment is available? Do you have any ideas of what to try to feed her in the meantime? 

I really appreciate your responses. As you can probably tell, I'm very attached to my dog and it hurts so much to see her going through this - I just wish she would eat something.


----------



## Dogged (Nov 19, 2006)

Lymphoma can happen at anytime, and very quickly. The treatment would be chemotherapy or if you decided against that, then there really is no other treatment beside putting them on Prednisone as a last ditch effort to keep it at bay for a short time. It doesn't usually work for long though.

So, she hasn't been eating for a week? That is bad. What about drinking? has she kept anything down? She really needs to get to a vet right away and be re-assessed and given some IV fluids, or you run the risk of her other organs shutting down, plus the fact that dehydration isn't pleasant. I don't think this should wait until Monday. Do you have an emergency vet in your area?

I think she is past the point of just finding the right food for her to eat. I don't think that you will just find the right food, and that will solve your problem, but that being said, I will tell you that when my old kidney failure dogs would eat nothing else, they would still sometimes eat El Pollo Loco chicken (white meat, no skin).

But if she is vomiting everything she eats, that will just make her even more dehydrated.


----------



## mhowd (Nov 26, 2006)

She's eaten very little, and what she has eaten, she's vomited up. She's been drinking water and I've been feeding her ice cubes - now, when she vomits, it's more yellowish liquid than anything solid - I guess that's bile? The past day, even ice cubes aren't interesting to her. How can you tell if she's dehydrated? Are there any signs for me to look for?


----------



## mhowd (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi Dogged - I just called the emergency vet and they agree with you - she really needs to be on IV liquids. I'm taking Chelsea now to the emergency vets - just wanted to let you know.

Thanks again for all your help -


----------



## CyBill (Nov 12, 2006)

To determine hydration, you gently pull on the skin to see if it will snap back like elastic. If the elasticity isn't there, then I would be very concerned a dog has become dehydrated. I think you can probably check the gums for a nice pink color, too.


----------



## CyBill (Nov 12, 2006)

Please keep us posted!


----------



## mhowd (Nov 26, 2006)

I got back from the emergency vets and she was slightly dehydrated. They decided to run some blood tests to check to see what's happening. They also suggested I keep her there overnight to get some fluids pumped into her. The blood test came back and seems the lymphites (spelling?) levels were over 7 times the norm. Her liver is swollen as well. All indications point to Lymphoma. The ER vet suggests I take Chelsea to her regular vet Monday morning as planned and have one of the lymph nodes biopsied to determine the exact type of cancer. She told me that some types of cancer can be treated with chemo and dogs can generally handle the treatment well - thereby giving me some more time with her (1-3 years possibly). Other types of cancer (if it gets into the bones) are not treatable and I would therefore be faced with putting her down. 

I appreciate everyone's help - I just can't believe this has happened so quickly. Breaks my heart.


----------



## Dogged (Nov 19, 2006)

Poor baby. If her liver is big, she could have a mass there too if that is what is happening. A ultrasound of the abdomen might be indicated to see what is happening there. If she has a liver mass, that will probably change your treatment possibilities. I'm not sure which test would be recommended to do first, but I think I would want to find out about the liver first.

Good luck.


----------



## mhowd (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks - I'll ask the vet tomorrow morning about the liver. I gave her a small portion of boiled chicken/rice as recommended by the ER vet (about 1 cup) and she ate very little, not even 1/4 cup. She does want to drink water, but I was told to only give her small portions of that as well. I still can't believe this is happening. 

Thanks for everyone's insight on this. Tomorrow morning I'll should know more.


----------



## Dogged (Nov 19, 2006)

Yes, small amounts of water often is a good idea, as long as she is keeping it down. Same with food. If she is vomiting though, you don't want to give her anything because that will dehydrate her further. Did the ER vet give any drugs to settle her stomach?

Beechnut or Gerber chicken baby food is good to give them. They usually like it and it is easy on the tummy. Just the plain chicken though, not chicken/rice or chicken/noodles.

Do you have El Pollo Loco in your area, because that has really worked for me before (no skin though).

There is a food at the vet called Hills A/D which is a recovery type canned food that some really like too.


----------



## mhowd (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks Dogged - I took her to vet this morning. We're going to have an ultrasound tomorrow morning. Chelsea did loose her vision last night. The vet checked her eyes and confirmed that she is now blind - although he is not sure if it is permanent. After the ultrasound, I suppose we will know better if a biopsy is in order. He explained to me that if the ultrasound shows a lot of cancer, then there won't be a need for a biopsy. 

The ER vet did give her medication to reduce the acid in her stomach, but she is still eating very little. Last night I was able to get maybe 1/2 chicken breast in her and she didn't vomit. Not sure if we have El Pollo Loco in this area - I'm in South Central Pennsylvania and never heard of it before. 

Chelsea is also starting to go jaundice - I guess from the inflamed liver. My vet today also told me that her spleen was slightly enlarged. 

All of this, just doesn't sound good and I'm afraid I will be faced with a very difficult decision tomorrow. I don't have kids, so she is my child. I just can't believe this is happening and happening as quickly as it is. Two weeks ago, we were in the backyard playing, she was running around like a little maniac and eating very well. Begging for her treats, etc... Now, two weeks later, she dying in front of my eyes and I feel helpless. The blindness, overnight, has me very concerned - could the cancer have done this? Still absolutely no appetite, she does want to drink water - but I give her only small amounts.


----------



## pupskersandhutch (Nov 20, 2006)

OMG I find this to be the saddest story I think I have EVER heard!!!  I hope she gets feeling better . If there is Anything you need don't hesitate to ask. If you are having troubles with bills we could set up something for little chelsea. I'm sorry little chelsea is in such a sad state.

PLEASE DON"T HESITATE TO ASK!!
Love Megs


----------



## mhowd (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks Pupskersandhutch - I do appreciate your concerns. It just helps to know that there is support for me out there. I would take out a second mortgage on my house if I knew it would help - she's everything to me and it just hurts to see this happening. It really feels as though someone put a knife in my heart - just so difficult. This has happened just so quickly - but the vet told me that lymphoma can be like that. I had a black lab who lived to be 16 1/2 years old and Chelsea is just 9, so I feel as though she's just too young. I really thought I would have 6+ years left with her. 

Thanks again for your thoughts and prayers and most of all, support. I think just knowing that there are other animal lovers out there who understand, is probably the biggest help right now.


----------



## pupskersandhutch (Nov 20, 2006)

I have a little pup that's a Lab so I'm serious I will try to comfort you through the whole thing . Were all here sharing the exact same thing we love soo PLEASE I WOULD LIKE TO HELP please PM me I live in utah and I don't mind helping you out !!! good luck hopefully the blindness will subdue and everything will be okay stay strong!!!


Love Megs


----------



## mhowd (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks - I sent a PM to you. It's moral support that I'm really in need of right now. Thanks to everyone and all the kind words and support. Not to sound pessimistic, but I have a feeling the cancer has just spread like wildfire throughout her system. I know I keep saying, but I just can't believe that in just two weeks time she has gone from a fun loving companion to so sick it hurts me so much.


----------



## Dogged (Nov 19, 2006)

> All of this, just doesn't sound good and I'm afraid I will be faced with a very difficult decision tomorrow.


Unfortunately, I agree, this doesn't sound good. I don't know what could cause the sudden blindness unless she is bleeding into her eyes. The liver controls clotting factors and they can have blood clotting problems if they have liver failure, and sometimes start bleeding in strange places.

I think the ultrasound will probably tell you what is really going on tomorrow. If there are multiple masses in multiple organs, then there really isn't anything to do.

I hope your decisions regarding what to do next are made clear for you tomorrow.

I am so sorry she and you are going through this. 

Good luck. Take care.


----------



## mhowd (Nov 26, 2006)

I took Chelsea for the Ultrasound and the news wasn't good. They are now (this afternoon) going to biopsy one or two of her lymph nodes to detect the stage of cancer and that may help me to determine any course of treatment that might be right for her. I should have the results of the biopsy in 2-3 days.


----------



## Dogged (Nov 19, 2006)

What did they see on the ultrasound?


----------



## mhowd (Nov 26, 2006)

They told me that there could be a mass in her liver and/or spleen, but all the lymph nodes were enlarged. The lining of her stomach has thickened. He pointed out each of the lymph nodes that are internal and how they are enlarged, size, etc. They then took the lymph node out of her left hind leg and that is the one being biopsied. At this point, we've decided not to biopsy the liver or spleen, but he does suspect there is a mass in either or both of those organs. I guess the ultrasound isn't able to totally detect that. The biopsy should take up to three days, possibly more. They put a "stat" on the biopsy, so perhaps it will be quicker than the usual week. She's sleeping now, but began crying a bit. I took her outside and she urinated, then we came back inside and she drank some, and then wanted to go out again, and prompted vomited the water she drank. I bought her back in and gave her a little water and she's sleeping again. I just don't know how long to wait. I refuse to see her in any pain, and obviously don't want her to suffer any. The vet related her pain/discomfort to flu like symptoms - just feeling under. I'm hoping the biopsy will tell us the type and stage of the cancer. I wish she would eat - I tried looking for El Pollo Loco, but suppose in Pennsylvania Dutch country, that doesn't exist. I guess I could try scrapple next, but that can be too fatty. Vet suggested a can of tuna fish, so I will try that next.


----------



## mhowd (Nov 26, 2006)

The vet called back and the biopsy results came in. Positive for Lymphoma. Biopsy showed it is a high grade and probably will not respond to chemo. The best we can do now is give prednisone and enjoy the next month or two with her. The cancer is in her liver and spleen. Not much more to say at this point, other than she did start eating for the first time last night. I gave her some baby food and she now seems to like that. I added some boiled chicken to it tonight (ran it through a food processor). 

Thanks everyone for your kind words.


----------



## Dogged (Nov 19, 2006)

All the signs were pointing to that. I'm sorry. At least you have an answer, and yes Prednisone is about all you can do at this point. Since her liver is already involved, and isn't functioning great (jaundice), she may have trouble with the Prednisone because I believe it affects the liver in some way. It is normal for a healthy animal to have higher liver enzymes and an enlarged liver if they have been on Prednisone for awhile. 

At this point though, it is all you can do. I'm glad she is eating. Eating is an important factor in quality of life. Prednisone can also make them want to eat more sometimes. Also drinking more, peeing more, and sometimes panting more are other side effects.

Good luck.


----------



## mhowd (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks Dogged for all your help and advice during this time. I truly appreciate it - you're a great person.


----------



## pupskersandhutch (Nov 20, 2006)

Hey have you found out about the ultrasound


----------



## Dogged (Nov 19, 2006)

Pups--mhowd states earlier in the thread that they found cancer in multiple organs, and now they have a diagnosis of Lymphoma. 

There isn't much that can be done except to try Prednisone that may make heer feel better for awhile. Sometimes it won't work at all, but sometimes it can make them feel better for a little while, maybe days, maybe weeks.


----------



## mhowd (Nov 26, 2006)

Dogged - if you're on the site, I was hoping you could help me with a question. Since you know a lot about my situation with Chelsea, I thought you might not mind helping me out. Chelsea has been on Prednisone for a little over a week. Today, something has changed. She seems to be very hungry, all the time. She also is wandering around and can't seem to settle into one spot. The vet put her on Prednisone - two tablets a day for 7 days, then 2 tablets every other day. Thursday, was her last dose of the every day dosage and I skipped Friday. Saturday, she was in terrible condition, but once I gave her the dosage, she perked up. Today, I was afraid not to give her anything, so I just gave her one tablet, and now she just wants to eat and eat, and can't seem to find a spot to settle down - she keeps walking around. Any thoughts?


----------



## Dogged (Nov 19, 2006)

Hello,

A side effect of Prednisone is them wanting to eat more, so that could be normal, and since she didn't want to eat anything before, then I would say it is working. We never know how long it will work for, it could be a week, it could be a few months, you just never know.

The pacing and not being able to settle could be pain, although Prednisone can make them pant more sometimes and sometimes pace too.

Although what you are describing could be side effects of the Pred, I wouldn't think you would suddenly start seeing them after lowring the dose, so they could be side effects of the disease. It can be so hard to tell.

I think since you are seeing adverse effects after lowering the dose, I would be inclined to go back up to 2 a day again. The vets usually try to get to the lowest dosage that will still be effective, but that is different for every animal and situation, so you kind of have to play with it and see.

Of course this is Sunday so you probably can't call your vet, but I would call and talk to them about it as soon as you can tomorrow.


----------



## mhowd (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks Dogged - I will certainly call the vet tomorrow morning. I called the vet the other day - seems there is a tumor behind her left eye as well as liver and spleen and the tumor behind her eye is causing her eye to "bulge" out a bit. This is just so hard to go through - I'm glad there is someone I can go to during this time. Thanks so much for all your help.


----------



## Dogged (Nov 19, 2006)

Wow. That is certainly something that could be painful. 

I'm sure you are taking it day by day, but you will probably have to make the decision at some point on when it is time to end her suffering. Hopefully the Prednisone is helping right now, but even that sometimes can have so many side effects that it decreases quality of life to an unacceptable level.

I know you don't want to be thinking of these things, believe me I know how hard it is to make those decisions, I've been there many times, but you have to consider it for her well being. I'm not saying you are there yet, because I can't see her, and only you can decide when the time has come to end her suffering, but it is something you have to discuss with your vet and reassess daily.

Good luck.


----------



## mhowd (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. I've been keeping an eye out for signs, etc. My vet did give me a name and phone number of a person of one of their staff who is actually going through a course in pet ministry and I've just been hesitant to make the call. She can come visit and assess Chelsea and give me her advice. She also deals with the owners to help them through this. I suppose I'm in some type of denial stage as this came up so suddenly - thanks again to all your support and terrific advice. You will probably never realize how much you have helped me.


----------



## Dogged (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm glad you think I have helped, that is why I joined here, so that maybe I could help someone.

That sounds like a great program that your vet has, I have never heard of that being done before. What a great idea. Sounds like your vet really cares.

Don't forget to take care of yourself too, you have to stay strong for her.


----------



## mhowd (Nov 26, 2006)

Will do - if I can get the information about the course she took in pet ministry, I'll try to get it posted to the site. It does sound like a great program and the fact that she can come to the house and exam Chelsea, is such a relief. It's difficult now to get her to the vet and I try not disturb her too much - just trying to keep her as comfortable as possible.


----------



## mhowd (Nov 26, 2006)

Thank you so much for all your support during this time. Chelsea passed Thursday night at 7:15pm. I had my Pet Minister, Cheryl, present. We had a nice room at the Vet's office - almost like being at home. The room had wicker furniture and plants and a small area rug under a coffee table. Chelsea was in her bed on the floor of the room and I was lying next to her cradling her head. We dimmed the lights and had a candle burning. Cheryl read some passages from the Bible, then said a prayer. We then had silent prayer and Cheryl annointed Chelsea and gave her last rites. Cheryl then read Psalms 23 followed by a prayer. We then had another silent prayer. The doctor then came in and explained everything that would happen. Chelsea seemed very comfortable - I held her head and talked to her and told her how much I love her - what a good and pretty girl. She looked up at me and didn't take her eyes off me. The vet assistants made a paw print from Chelsea's right paw into a round piece of clay that had her name stamped into it. The doctor administered the medication and Chelsea went to sleep. We then had another silent prayer. 

I made the decision to take Chelsea home as the next morning I was driving her to the pet memorial park. I elected to be present during the cremation. I arrived at the pet memorial park and they were very nice - they took Chelsea out of my Jeep and told me she would be ready in a little while. I drove down the road and purchased some flowers. I arrived back at the pet memorial park and they walked me into the room - the room was a "double" room - in one room I had a private viewing - which they laid Chelsea out so nicely - half covered with a blanket in a casket. I was able to stay in the room with Chelsea as long as I needed. I petted her head and told her I would miss her so much - I had a prayer and then gave her a kiss on top her head. I went into the other adjoining room (where I had placed the flowers and a picture of Chelsea taken in my backyard a year or so ago) and they opened the blinds that looked out into the crematorium. They rolled Chelsea out into the room and the director, Chuck, told me everything that would happen. They put Chelsea into the crematory and the door shut. After a couple of hours - I had a nice marble box picked out (Rose Marble, since her middle name was Rose) - Chelsea's ashes were placed in the box and I was able to bring her home - the inscription I had etched on Metal had her name, date of birth, date of death and "Heaven has a new Angel". 

If anyone is wondering why I decided to be present during the cremation - I decided Chelsea never left my side, not for a minute - she had a slight problem with separation anxiety and would get very upset if she didn't know where I was. I wanted to be with Chelsea every step of the way. I just couldn't trust anyone else with my girl. It's just something I felt I had to do and I'm very glad I did. She is back home with me and I didn't leave her side.

Thanks again - it's still very difficult for me, but writing down my experience above seems to help. I just wanted everyone to know how much this dog has meant to me. I've been through some rough times and Chelsea was always there for me. Always by my side - a true friend.


----------



## Dogged (Nov 19, 2006)

That was very nice, Mhowd. Very sad, but very nice. You certainly did all you could, but there just wasn't anything else left to do except to release her to a better place when this one was just to much to bear anymore. I know how hard this has been for you, and I am somewhat surprised that she held on as long as she did. I think she did that for you, but finally the time had come.

I'm glad you stayed with her. That's important. I have quite a few of those little urns myself, so I know how it is.

I hope that if you decide to get another dog someday, you will honor Chelsea by saving a dogs life in her name. That will give Chelsea's life even more meaning and make her live on.

Please take care, Mhowd


----------

